# Help during RAMADAN 2011



## jimmyj7 (Jul 15, 2011)

I will be alone in Dubai for business during next 2 first weeks of august..

Anyone could give me suggestion to how spend my spare time during the day and night?

I would like to do some sport (Basketball?) and maybe meet new friends..

thanks in advance for your help!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome

I would recommend, first, reading the Ramadan Sticky for a lot of information regarding Ramadan.

During the day, things will be very quiet - everywhere. If you play sports/work out, you are not allowed to drink water in public view during the day/until the fast has been broken. 

During the night, go to an iftar or two. The rest of the nightlife will be happening, but will be low-key. 

-md000/Mike


----------



## Confiture (Jan 9, 2011)

Why not (Learn to?) ski?


----------



## jimmyj7 (Jul 15, 2011)

Dear All, another few questions:

I will be in Dubai for ten days, i was wondering how could i rent/buy a mobile number, if it is possible receive a local sim card even if I am not a UAE citizen.

Could you tell me which could be the cheapest way to call and use internet service?


I was also wondering to rent a car, do you have any suggestion for me?

thank you again for your support!


----------



## md000 (Dec 16, 2008)

Welcome

1) SIM card can be purchased by anyone with a passport. Just stop at the Etisalat or Du counters on the way out of the airport terminal. Easy as that. You will need your passport. Both cost roughly the same. 

Websites: Welcome to Etisalat and du

2) Internet can be purchased from Etisalat too. They have connectivity available in most retail places, just ask at the Etisalat counter.

3) Renting a car is easy. On the way out of the airport terminal, just show up with an international driver's license to any one of the many many rental places. (I think they'll allow you to use your Italian DL, but I'm not sure - can anyone confirm?) I think they charge about 120 AED/day for a basic car at the airport - Make sure you get full insurance.

-md000/Mike




jimmyj7 said:


> Dear All, another few questions:
> 
> I will be in Dubai for ten days, i was wondering how could i rent/buy a mobile number, if it is possible receive a local sim card even if I am not a UAE citizen.
> 
> ...


----------



## jimmyj7 (Jul 15, 2011)

dear all,
may I ask you an advise regarding hotel?

could you recommend me any local website to book hotels at cheaper price?

do you have any hotel name to suggest me?

I found a good deal with Tamani Hotel Marina but I am a bit afraid from the references I read.

thanks again!!


----------



## NYC4Life (Jul 5, 2011)

jimmyj7 said:


> dear all,
> may I ask you an advise regarding hotel?
> 
> could you recommend me any local website to book hotels at cheaper price?
> ...


The Burj-Al-Arab. It's not that nice, but what can one expect from a budget hotel?


----------



## w_man (Apr 16, 2010)

md000 said:


> 3) Renting a car is easy. On the way out of the airport terminal, just show up with an international driver's license to any one of the many many rental places. (I think they'll allow you to use your Italian DL, but I'm not sure - can anyone confirm?) I think they charge about 120 AED/day for a basic car at the airport - Make sure you get full insurance.
> -md000/Mike


Just to add to this - I rented for almost 3 months on and off before buying and I strongly recommend booking cars online. Avoid walking up to a counter at the Airport terminal without prior booking. They always gave a very high rate - sometimes doubled - if I tried to get a car from the airport without reservations. I used Thrifty and Budget ... other than the random booking fees they tried to charge me when without a reservation, I never had any problems.

Hotels - booking.com works pretty good for me.


----------



## Mike2k12 (Jul 18, 2011)

w_man said:


> Just to add to this - I rented for almost 3 months on and off before buying and I strongly recommend booking cars online. Avoid walking up to a counter at the Airport terminal without prior booking. They always gave a very high rate - sometimes doubled - if I tried to get a car from the airport without reservations. I used Thrifty and Budget ... other than the random booking fees they tried to charge me when without a reservation, I never had any problems.
> 
> 
> Hey, i will be moving out there mid Aug
> ...


----------

